

Show HN: A freelancer marketplace/gigboard with vital twists - 3riverdev
http://myrudius.com

======
3riverdev
Rudius is a marketplace for freelancing, outsourcing, and crowdsourcing. But,
we do things very differently. Check it out to learn about how the new model
benefits both freelancers and the employers!

I'd sincerely appreciate any feedback!

